# Very newly pregnant worried what to eat



## chattygirl197811 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello ladies

I took 4 pregnancy tests all positive but am seeing the doctor to have it confirmed later today but in the meantime I went bed and mt BS were 5.4 and thismorning 9.4! Now I'm starving and scared to eat as I am type 2 & on metrformin at the mo I am worried about having breakfast and then my BS shooting high up and harming the baby. At this stage I dont know anything. I.m starving-maybe mackrel on burgen breadd will be ok? Sorry if this seems stupid xx


----------



## Twitchy (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello & congratulations  . Afraid I don't know about the type 2 aspects of pregnancy but hopefully you doc has advised whether you can stay on metformin or whether you need to change to a different med or insulin. If you go to the Diabetes UK website you can order a really good leaflet 'pregnancy & diabetes' (or something to that effect lol) which is well worth the few quid it costs, as it's packed with diabetic specific info that you won't find easily elsewhere. 

Re harming the baby, aside from checking your meds (this includes diabetic meds, statins etc) are ok for pregnancy, ideally you need to be on thebig prescription only dose of folic acid (5 mcg?? 5 something, sorry cab't remember units!! ).  I've always understood that whilst high blood sugar levels aren't great for baby, it's high levels of ketones that are the big worry - hopefully your doc has prescribed you some ketostix and told you what to do if they read positive - afraid that one's out of my experience though! 

Diabetic pregnancy can be quite stressful, so take it easy & look after yourself. All the best!


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. Pregnancy is now confirmed ;0). I am seeing the diabetes pregnancy nurse Fri and she is starting me on insulin which seems  bit sudden but apparantlly its the safest option. Must admit my BG are crazy at the mo so hopefully insulin will help with that and allow me to eat without all the worry of high BG. Still trying to get my head around it all as its my first but am v excited as well as a bit nervous!!


----------



## Steff (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi chatty girl congrats on your pregnancy x


----------



## trophywench (Jul 11, 2012)

Firstly - congratulations!

Secondly - it's dead normal to go straight onto insulin when you are preg - because your BGs do go completely bananas and defy belief, except by other pregnant diabetics, and the expert HCPs who deal with em!  (can't say 'us' as not had been preg whilst diabetic)

Great too - cos you'll get millions more scans and millions more appts to make sure everything is going well.  And even a special team to help you bring Mini into the world when the time comes!


----------



## KateR (Jul 11, 2012)

Woohoo congratulations.


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Ladies, I look forward to checking out this section and seeing how everyone is doing from now on. Nice to know we all have each other x


----------



## Monkey (Jul 12, 2012)

Congratulations! Were you under any sort of pre-conception care? They'll usually (and if not them, try a DSN if you've got access to one?) be able to get you in to see the diabetic midwifery team / a DSN asap and make sure you've got all the things you need, especially access to help. 

With mornings, can you try carb free? I'm T1 but my consultant has mentioned this several times as being worth a try later in pregnancy - I can't face eggs and bacon right now, but willing to give it a go if I need to!

And, ask away. If anyone can help, we will, and if not, we'll puzzle over it together!


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Monkey, Good tips. Yes I did see a pre-pregnacy nurse and started 5mg folic acide 5 months ago. Tomorr I'm seeing the diabetic preganacy specialist at the hospital, shes going to start me on insulin & hopefully answer a ton of questions I have ;0) x


----------



## trophywench (Jul 12, 2012)

Can't face bacon and eggs - howsabout strawberry omelette, with a dollop of yoghurt?  Friend of mine up in Scotland used to have that about 3 x a week when she was preg.  Mind you, her husband cooked it for her as well bless him!


----------



## Monkey (Jul 13, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Can't face bacon and eggs - howsabout strawberry omelette, with a dollop of yoghurt?  Friend of mine up in Scotland used to have that about 3 x a week when she was preg.  Mind you, her husband cooked it for her as well bless him!



Not much better! - but I'll stick it on my list of potential things to try when I feel more human!


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi ChattyGirl and wow, congratulations!
I took 4 tests too! Been waiting for that positive line to show up for many months so when it did, I didn't believe it until the digital ones spelt it out for me...twice!

Hope you manage to get all your levels sorted and you get used to the insulin, I can't imagine having to take all that on board to learn as well as the pregnancy so hat off to you! As others have said here, insulin is the best thing for your baby and for you as I've learnt with the crazy readings and ones that are nonsense!

Bacon and eggs are off the menu for me same as Monkey, if your quite early into the pregnancy and not suffering from the sickness, make the most of the bacon and eggs, I've not had them since week 6! ...just make sure the egg isn't runny and properly cooked! LOL

Sorry that I can't offer much help with the T2 angle of diabetes but its great to hear that you've been on folic acid for a while now, that and the innate need to rein in control (which is guaranteed you'll manage to do!) is the best best best thing for both! 

Stay healthy, stay happy and ENJOY!!!! Hope to see you on this section more and keep us updated...


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for your kind words Suzie, I'm been feeling a but over whelmed with it all today so its given me a lift just to know someone else cares and can relate to what I' going through. They suspected for a while I'm some sort of slow onset type 1, was diagnosed last year. We'll see. I started insulin 5 days ago & I'm relieved it doesnt hurt lol. I have to keep upping my insulin by 2 units each time I have 2 consequent days of numbers above target. I appreciate why but when I go to bed I keep lying there worrying I might have a bad hypo!!
Anyway yes I'll make the most of the bacon & eggs whilst I can! I'm 7 weeks ish.


----------

